# Trial Spiel!!!



## trialsrider (18. April 2005)

hoi!

Also ich hab mir vor kurzem bei E-bay das Spiel:
Dougie Lampkin's Trial Challenge gekauft (9)
da fährt man halt mototrial! Zuerst war ich von der extrem veralteten 2D Grafik etwas geschockt....aber als ich mich eingespielt hatte hab ich festgestellt das dass Spiel richtig spass macht und sitze jetzt mit ein paar Freunden (sofern schlechtes Wetter oder tiefe Nacht ist) immer bei mir vorm Pc und versuchen weiter zukommen! Die Hinderniss Parkoure sind richtig geil und werden immer schwerer! Die physik ist auch richtig gut umgesetzt und man muss Hinter und Voderradbremse nutzen! Also ich kann das Spiel echt nur empfehlen! Vorallem zu dem Preis!!! Wenn es sonst noch jemand hat kann er ja hier mal rein schreiben wie weit er ist! es gibt ca. 18 Strecken und noch ein paar Bonusstrecken aber da weiss ich nicht wie viele das sind bin erst bei Strecke 9 oder so!  
Ich werde noch Screenshots posten denk ich!

Gruß Martin!

P.S:Tricks wie Backflip u. Frontflip sind auch möglich!


----------



## Hopserhäsle (18. April 2005)

Ich spiel grad richtig gern des TRIALS CONSTRUCTION YARD auch ein 2D Motorad-Trial Game! Nur mit den Pfeiltasten und schön locker im Stuhl hängen, das macht Bock. Habs bis aufn 3. Rang insgesamt geschafft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (18. April 2005)

ich zoggs auch grad, ist besser als das lampkin game finde ich.


----------



## trialsrider (18. April 2005)

Also das Lampkin spiel spielt man ja auch quasi nur mit den Pfeiltasten und halt noch 2 tasten für vorder und hinterrad bremsen!
Aber wenn das andere Spiel auch so toll ist dann sagt mir mal bitte wo ich das herbekomme???  

Ist die Grafik denn besser als bei Lampkin oder schlechter???

Vielen dank schonmal für den tip!  


Martin


----------



## isah (18. April 2005)

hi martin, 

wenn du im esel schausst findest du unter "trial yard" das gewünschte ergebnis (~30 mb)


----------



## Fars (19. April 2005)

Das Spiel ist n HAMMER!!!
Ich zocks jeden tag!

Wenn ich euch den Link gebe, werd ich nicht für nen Warezverbreiter geklärt oder so?  Na gut  
Hier sind meine Rekorde 

EDIT by w.o.: Link entfernt.


----------



## Schevron (19. April 2005)

Also mit dem Trialsconstructionyard hab ich auch schon front und backflips geschafft =)


----------



## trialsrider (19. April 2005)

@ Fars!

Ja geil, so hab ich mir das vorgestellt! Nen direkt Download!! Fettesache!
Hab nämlich über Google nur ne online version zu sehen gekriegt und die lief nicht richtig! Also vielen Dank!   (wenns denn wirklich läuft!)

Ja geil dann können wir ja jetzt hier nen richtigen Contest machen!  

Vielen Dank nochmal! 
(an alle)

Martin!


----------



## Jogi Trialer (19. April 2005)

Hi,
Habe das Dougie Lampkin Spiel auch, habe es schon komplet durchgespielt ist nicht mal so schlecht.
Gruß Jogi


----------



## Benjy (19. April 2005)

Fars schrieb:
			
		

> Das Spiel ist n HAMMER!!!
> Ich zocks jeden tag!
> 
> Wenn ich euch den Link gebe, werd ich nicht für nen Warezverbreiter geklärt oder so?  Na gut
> Hier sind meine Rekorde


nur zu blöd das die .exe-datei n passwort haben will das ich nicht kenne^^


----------



## hollowman4 (19. April 2005)

Sieht genauso aus wie Offline-trial bloss andere Strecken ..
Und ja ohne Passwort ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi (19. April 2005)

Benjy schrieb:
			
		

> nur zu blöd das die .exe-datei n passwort haben will das ich nicht kenne^^



"www.........ru"  
EDIT by w.o.: Link entfernt.


----------



## hollowman4 (19. April 2005)

Ich hab zwar net verstanden was du uns Damit sagen möchtest     Aber THX !


----------



## Andi (19. April 2005)

Das ist das Passwort...


----------



## Benjy (19. April 2005)

Andi schrieb:
			
		

> "www.creep.ru"


danke


----------



## hollowman4 (19. April 2005)

Andi weis ich    bloss naja man muss net umbedingt mit warez so offensichtlich umgehen  sein


----------



## trialsrider (19. April 2005)

ICH LIEBE DIESES FORUM!

Danke Andi!!  
Voll lustig das missverständnis zwischen Hollowman und Andi!  
Hab mir den Kopf auf die tastatur gehauen!

Hoffe das wir bald mal ne Trial Jam machen wo ich all die super coolen leute hier aus meinem "TRIAL" forum mal persöhnlich kennen lerne!   
Am besten fahren wir dann mit namens schildchen......  


Gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopserhäsle (19. April 2005)

Fars schrieb:
			
		

> Das Spiel ist n HAMMER!!!
> Ich zocks jeden tag!
> 
> Wenn ich euch den Link gebe, werd ich nicht für nen Warezverbreiter geklärt oder so?  Na gut
> Hier sind meine Rekorde


ich zocks auch so gut wie jeden Tag. Mein Rekord liegt bei "nur" 30 Fehlerpunkten ich schaffs nie drunter. aber so stylisch fahren kann ich wie ne 1.
Backflips sind das leichteste, dann auch so front-to-rear moves und bei dem einen tiefen Graben mit den Ketten (glaub ich) kam ich jetzt schon 2-3 mal in einem Sprung ganz rüber anstatt runter und von unten dann wieder hoch und weiter.  leicht verwirrend aber egal! wenn ich Lust hab setz ich auch mal Pics von Actionszenen rein!


----------



## noonnet (20. April 2005)

kann man das Dougie Lampkin's Trial Challenge nicht auf dem pc spielen?? bei mir kommt immer "pocket pc anschliessen"?!?!?!?!


----------



## MrTrial (20. April 2005)

Gibt glaube ich auch ne Version für Palm


----------



## isah (20. April 2005)

wenn du es aus dem esel hast, da gibts nur die ppc variante (_nicht_ = palm) die kannst du nur mit nem pocket pc spielen.


----------



## Fars (20. April 2005)

2Hopserhäsle Mit welchem Bike schaffste diesen Sprung? Ich fahre nur die erstenbeiden Bikes(rot und blau), die anderen find ich DOOF! 0 Punkte mit jedem Bike ist kein prob...

p.s.
Ich hab Doug Lampkin auf dem Handy!!! Will einer haben?


----------



## Hopserhäsle (20. April 2005)

Fars schrieb:
			
		

> 2Hopserhäsle Mit welchem Bike schaffste diesen Sprung? Ich fahre nur die erstenbeiden Bikes(rot und blau), die anderen find ich DOOF! 0 Punkte mit jedem Bike ist kein prob...
> 
> p.s.
> Ich hab Doug Lampkin auf dem Handy!!! Will einer haben?


ja also ich nehm so gut wie nur die Nr. 6 des blaue. 
Und den Sprung ja hm also ich fahr erst langsam bis ich mit dem Vr die Kante unten bin und lass weiter rollen (sehr langsam und leicht nach vorn gebeugt), dann kurz bevor das Hr die Kante runter rollen würde geb ich gleichzeitig Gas und lehn mich nach hinten und dann gleich wieder nach vorn lehen, damit man richtig aufkommt! 

Aber mit den 0 Punkten ich weiß net wie ich das hinbekommen soll !??!?
Mindestens 1-2 mal bekomm ich 1 Punkt wenn ich mit nem Backflip aus dem Level raus fliege. aber naja werds auch mal noch schaffen!

Hoffentlich war das oben mit dem Sprung soweit verständlich!  ?


----------



## Fars (20. April 2005)

Den schaff ich doch auch) Ich wollt nur wissen mit welchem Bike du das machst!


----------



## Stoken (20. April 2005)

so ein mist, bei mir läuft das Spiel nur gaaanz langsam. Die Zeit läuft jedoch normal ab, also kann ich nur 3 obstacles fahren und dann wars das...


----------



## Fars (20. April 2005)

Probier mal neue Javaversion zu installieren, wenn s nicht klappt, versuch wenn du schon im Spiel bist, im Taskmanager die Priorität des Spiels auf höher als normal oder auf hoch zu stellen!
Viel Glück!


----------



## Fars (22. April 2005)

Pass für s Spiel lautet 
EDIT by w.o.: Link entfernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flodiho (22. Juni 2005)

Andi schrieb:
			
		

> "www.creep.ru"


Das ist ja voll die andere Sprache!
Kann mir jemand das Passwort senden?


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (22. Juni 2005)

das passwort ist "  
EDIT by w.o.: Link entfernt.


----------



## V!RUS (26. Juni 2005)

hey, alle sagen das passwort, dann will ich auch noch einmal:



EDIT by w.o.: Link entfernt.


----------



## trialsrider (26. Juni 2005)

Also an alle:

Passwort gibts auf:    

EDIT by w.o.: Link entfernt.


----------



## misanthropia (1. Januar 2006)

jetzt g9ibt es schon wieder eine neue version... trials mountain.. gibts auch diesbezüglich wieder tipp und hinweise woher man eine volllversion zu "günstigem preis" bekommen kann...


----------



## isah (1. Januar 2006)

miniclips.com --> trials mountain height

aber wos die vollversion gibt weiss ich auch noch nicht..


----------



## NOS-Trial (1. Januar 2006)

so hab auch noch was gefunden!

is zwar schon n bisschen alt aber naja! Trialgame is nunmal Trialgame! 




EDIT by w.o.: Link entfernt.


----------



## misanthropia (1. Januar 2006)

ja von miniclip kenne ich das. aber ich frage ja wegen der vollversiom


----------



## NOS-Trial (1. Januar 2006)

misanthropia schrieb:
			
		

> ja von miniclip kenne ich das. aber ich frage ja wegen der vollversiom




des is die Vollversion vom alten Trialgame!

aber von der neuen Vollversion hab ich keine Ahnung!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MajorScar (18. Januar 2006)

http://www.freeonlinegames.com/exgames/dirtbike/dirtbike.swf


----------



## Hopserhäsle (18. Januar 2006)

MajorScar schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.freeonlinegames.com/exgames/dirtbike/dirtbike.swf


boah ne des kann man ja net lang zocken!  
schau mich mal um nach dem trials mountain high!


----------



## Moppel_kopp (18. Januar 2006)

cooles spiel    aber irgendwann hatt ich nach 20min kein bock mehr


----------



## big_rider (18. Januar 2006)

Ich find des Passwort net...


----------



## Schevron (18. Januar 2006)

wad fürn paßwort????


----------



## Hopserhäsle (18. Januar 2006)

big_rider schrieb:
			
		

> Ich find des Passwort net...


tja so was wars bei mir auch.
Zuerst hilft der Esel und dann steht dran: lol du hast die Vollversion aber kein Passwort! gell ?

Naja da ich IRC hab, hab ichs mal versucht und habs jetzt.
was zahlst ?
ne, hier ist es: pr3kz

Viel Spaß beim zocken!!!  

Wir reden schon vom neuen Trials Mountain Heights ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopserhäsle (19. Januar 2006)

wow, ich hab des neue gestern komplett durchgespielt und muss sagen es macht noch mehr Bock.
Schönere Darstellung und man kann jedes Level auswählen und muss nicht des komplett durchspielen.
Wird jetzt auch nicht nach Fehlerpunkten gewertet sondern nur nach Zeit.
Wenn man stürzt, dann gibts 10 sek. dazu.
Auch ne Idee.

Kanns nur empfehlen!


----------



## misanthropia (19. Januar 2006)

also das andere gefällt mir besser. ist schneller


----------



## Hopserhäsle (19. Januar 2006)

misanthropia schrieb:
			
		

> also das andere gefällt mir besser. ist schneller


andere ?? also du meinst das Trials Construction Yard oder ?

Ich find das neue irgendwie schneller, aber ok! 
Im Jahr 2006 noch 2D-Spiele zocken, ich glaubs net, aber es macht Bock!


----------



## misanthropia (19. Januar 2006)

bin jewtztverwirrt... ichj redete von diesem langweiligen langsamenspiel wo nur der link gepostet wurde. wie komme ich an die trial mountain hights vollversion? das habe ich gesucht...


----------



## Hopserhäsle (19. Januar 2006)

misanthropia schrieb:
			
		

> bin jewtztverwirrt... ichj redete von diesem langweiligen langsamenspiel wo nur der link gepostet wurde. wie komme ich an die trial mountain hights vollversion? das habe ich gesucht...


Meinem ESEL geht es gut er frißt und sch.... ganz normal!


----------



## misanthropia (19. Januar 2006)

álso ich denke, wir sollten mal mit deinem esel eine kleine .exe züchten. am bersten paaren wir deinen Esel mit  meiner email- addi  narf-rulez"klammeraffe(das zeichen für emails halt )"gmx.net

also nochmal... narf-rulez...gmx.net

ich hoffe du verstehst jetzt diese etwas abstrakte formulierung


----------



## funky^jAY (19. Januar 2006)

das mountain trials würd ich auch gerne haben 

das andere hier...das ist ja sowas von grottig...genauso beschissen wie dieses dug lempkins trial oder wie das hieß.

einfach nur furchtbar.

ich kann noch den trial modus aus moto racer 3 empfehlen...das war schon ganz geil...auch wenn die kamerafürhung nicht soooo geil war immer


----------



## TheBASStian (22. Januar 2006)

Hopserhäsle schrieb:
			
		

> ne, hier ist es: pr3kz



thx!


----------



## hannesra (22. Januar 2006)

achja, trial bike pro: 
und dann trial.rar anklicken. dann kommt so n screen von lycos, kurz warten, ihr werdet zurückgeleitet.
dann nomma anklicken, runterladen, in nen ordner erntpacken und spielen

EDIT by w.o.: Habe mal den Link entfernt und verweise auf die Verhaltensregeln des Boards


----------



## misanthropia (22. Januar 2006)

wer von euch hat denn noch ttrial mountains?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (22. Januar 2006)

hannesra schrieb:
			
		

> achja, trial bike pro:
> und dann trial.rar anklicken. dann kommt so n screen von lycos, kurz warten, ihr werdet zurückgeleitet.
> dann nomma anklicken, runterladen, in nen ordner erntpacken und spielen



omg ich glaub nicht, dass das den sven so freut. sag im mindestens bescheid..


----------



## Hopserhäsle (22. Januar 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> omg ich glaub nicht, dass das den sven so freut. sag im mindestens bescheid..


sven ?


----------



## isah (22. Januar 2006)

sven gehört der webspace, und der freut sich garnicht wenn plötzlich sein limit erreicht ist.


----------



## funky^jAY (23. Januar 2006)

also hat jetzt wer das spiel und kann das igendwie mal hochladen? ednkey kann ich bei mir vergessen dank wohnheimsfirewall

kann auch webspace zur verfügung stellen und es dann paar tage online lassen damit sich alle das ziehen können


----------



## Hopserhäsle (23. Januar 2006)

funky^jAY schrieb:
			
		

> also hat jetzt wer das spiel und kann das igendwie mal hochladen? ednkey kann ich bei mir vergessen dank wohnheimsfirewall
> 
> kann auch webspace zur verfügung stellen und es dann paar tage online lassen damit sich alle das ziehen können


ja wie gesagt, ich hab des neue Trials Mountain und wenn du mir Webspace zur Verfügung stellen kannst, dann wärs gut.
Hat ca. 27 MB!
Kann das aber frühestens heute Abend machen!


----------



## funky^jAY (23. Januar 2006)

hast ne PN


----------



## trialsrider (24. Januar 2006)

Hier jungens wie siehtet us. Wird man das Spiel bald
irgendwo loaden können?? wäre supi machen echt fun die dinger!


----------



## funky^jAY (24. Januar 2006)

das häschen kam irgendwie gestern net aufn server druff...ma sehen ob das heute funzt (oder wann auch immer es wieder vorbei hoppelt)


----------



## Rheingauer (24. Januar 2006)

hi,

Sag mal meint ihr das Spiel ? ->  
bastian.

EDIT by w.o.: Link entfernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fars (24. Januar 2006)

Man, das Spiel gibts auf den warezseiten schon lange... Schade, dass es da keine extrastrecken gibt


----------



## trialsrider (24. Januar 2006)

Rheingauer schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> Sag mal meint ihr das Spiel ? ->
> 
> ...



ja ich denke wir meinen DAS Spiel vielen Dank für den Link!
momentan loaden es wohl zu viele! aber coole sache von dir!  

martin


----------



## Spezialistz (25. Januar 2006)

ich hab auch noch die offline version von "trial bike pro".
hab ich ausm anderen forum geklaut, also pssst.  

pw: trial~~~~4~~~~rr

EDIT by w.o.: Link entfernt.


----------



## funky^jAY (25. Januar 2006)

trials mountain heights


hier gibts auch keine traffic probs 

EDIT by w.o.: Link entfernt.


----------



## wodka o (25. Januar 2006)

Habe mal alle Links zu den Warezseiten entfernt. Wer nicht weiß warum, den bitte ich die Verhaltensregeln  zu lesen.


> Raubkopien
> Es ist nicht gestattet, auf den Seiten von mtb-news.de nicht lizenzierte Kopien (Raubkopien) zum Kauf oder Tausch anzubieten bzw. Anfragen diesbezueglich zu stellen. Dies betrifft insbesondere Kopien von Computer-Software, Filmen, Audio-CD's. Weiterhin sind Links auf Webseiten mit illegalem oder teilweise illegalem Inhalt nicht erwuenscht.


----------



## trialsrider (30. Januar 2006)

hmm noch mehr so aktionen von Wodka O. und ich melde mich 
mal auch vom Forum an...mensch junge spass muss sein! 
Diese Spiele "kauft" eh keiner! wenns hier um direktlinks zu filmen geht das ist was anderes....aber sowas na ja...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopmonkey (30. Januar 2006)

wolltet ihr nich nen admin, spaßvögel?



er muß das machen, weil die betreiber des forums mit einem bein im knast stehn, wenn ihnen illegale inhalte bekannt sind und sie sie dulden.


----------



## misanthropia (30. Januar 2006)

mhh. .genau deswegen wollte ich sowas wenn überhaupt über icq oder ftp server machen. im forum war das wirklich etwas *******. war auch eigentlich nicht so von mir geplant, dass es hier so öffentlich breitgetreten wird. kann de reaktion vom amin vollkommen verstehenund finde sie gerechtfertigt. ich entschuldige mich, das gestartet zu haben.


----------



## trialsrider (30. Januar 2006)

Klar prinzipiell versteh ichs ja auch!
Wie gesagt wenns um Filme oder MP3'S geht....
aber son mini Trial gAme was quasi eh net mehr
verkauft wird da kümmert sich kein Gericht oder sonst
was drum. Die haben viel zu viel mit größeren Sachen am 
Hut denke ich! Aber ist schon in Ordnung wenns wieder rausgenommen
wurden!


----------



## Angelo Berlin (30. Januar 2006)

Es geht halt ums Prinzip...


----------



## isah (30. Januar 2006)

> Definition Citytrial:
> "Das mutwillige Praktizieren rechtswidrigen Mißbrauchs von urbanem Gemeineigentum mit dem Zweirad."



kann ich immer wieder drüber lachen ...


----------

